# How to catch a loose 3 month old calf?



## soniaramberger (Apr 8, 2017)

We bought 3 calves which were delivered in a trailer. When the calves were getting off the trailer my husband's German Shepherd (I don't like dogs) went after the calves, which caused one to jump the barb wire fence. He has roamed our property numerous of times, but we're unable to capture him. He was roaming last night in the neighbors back yard, which happens to be more than 100 acres. I did leave a bucket of feed to see if I can attract him...the first night he didn't eat any of it. Tonight I threw cattle cubes along his path and left another bucket of feed, we'll see tomorrow morning if he ate some of it.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

When we need to find a calf we all get on quads and go on search party


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Know anyone with a good cattle dog (Border Collie perhaps)? You'll still need a couple of people to calmly herd the calf back where you want him. It's very difficult by yourself. He will want to rejoin his buddies, so if you have a way of confining them to a smaller area, that will help. They should be confined for a while anyway until they get accustomed to their new home. 

You're going to have ongoing issues with the shepherd which will mean locking him up when you're doing anything with the calves.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Good luck, It should eventually come back to the other calves or get in with some body else cattle.

Calves that size are full of flight instinct any thing you do needs to be calm and patient if you can get the calf with in sight of the others it should go to them.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Tranquilizer dart, ask the local Vet for assistance. Just a thought. Good luck.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Another thought is to pen up the other two and cut a gaping hole in your fenceline, find help and drive the loose animal into your pasture and repair fence....Topside


----------



## slingshot (Jun 25, 2014)

You could rope it.... 

I'm serious it's not that hard even off a quad. It's small enough to be able to handle on the rope even if you don't have a horse.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I am with Topside on this one. Pen the other calves up and take the fence down entirely in the area adjacent to where you have seen the loose calf.


----------



## soniaramberger (Apr 8, 2017)

I agree, third day in a row. He gets close to the fence. Doesn't even touch the feed.


----------



## soniaramberger (Apr 8, 2017)

Slingshot, We have a rope set for him, at this neighbor is growing green beans. I am concern for his crop.


----------



## soniaramberger (Apr 8, 2017)

Allen W, I need luck


----------



## soniaramberger (Apr 8, 2017)

G. Seddon, he's locked up or on a leash front of the house.


----------



## soniaramberger (Apr 8, 2017)

Oregon 1986, ideal! A lot good ideas! Thanks


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

topside1 said:


> Another thought is to pen up the other two and cut a gaping hole in your fenceline, find help and drive the loose animal into your pasture and repair fence....Topside


I would try keeping a gate open before I cut a gapping hole in my fence.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

The best idea was pen the other two close by, then open up your fence or gate and let the wayward calf come in on his own, or with some help being calmly pushed to the opening. Can you create a chute out of panels that he can wander in to, then you can swing a gate closed on him, then let him into your place through your fence? He isn't going to come to cubes if he hasn't had them before, but he will come to his buddies no matter what, at least he will if he was weaned with those other two.

You could create a small cattle pen with two sides, place the other two calves in one side, leave other side open. Your calf will come in, you can swing gate closed behind him, then let him in with the other two. Make sure the side the calf goes into is deep enough that you can get behind him to close gate without him running back out.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Can you tie one baby and take it for walk with a feed bucket?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

What county is the calf in today? Any update?


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

Grown cow AIRC with a calf. Got out, she was too wild to drive to a gate. Pasture was fairly large. The cow wanted to get back with the other cows but would not cooperate. Finally I ran a strand of electric fence across the pasture at a relatively narrow part and put all of the herd behind it , with the water supply (a stream) I then left the gate, which was about 200 yards from the electric fence, open all night. The next morning the wild cow was inside the pasture next to the herd. I fastened the gate and took the electric fence down, BTW, I had a 12 volt powered portable fence charger. 

COWS


----------

